# ...



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

How much total time and how many total miles did you put in for that statement? It is tough to tell without those numbers.


----------



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> How much total time and how many total miles did you put in for that statement? It is tough to tell without those numbers.


Edited, thanks !


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Moontwitter said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first day uber statment.
> Total drive: 160km, total time 6 hours.
> Good or Bad?
> Thanks


I used a currency calculator to translate US$0.575 to CA$0.73. That is the IRS rate for a per mile care expense. I believe that 160km translates to 99 miles. That would give me your expense as (99 * CA$0.73) CA$ 72.27. It seems that you might have lost money for this period. Realize that its late here, and I could have made an error, but my immediate reaction would be that you should compare the total mileage to the paid mileage. If the paid miles % is under 50%, then perhaps you could improve it. Many will say that your per mile(or km) expense are probably lower than the IRS figure, and they may well be. You should investigate your per km expenses including fuel, increased maintenance and depreciation.

Good luck.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

So you were paid CA$0.60 per mile or CA$0.375 per km driven in those six hours.
Before fuel, depreciation and taxes.
Does that seem like fair compensation to you?
Being paid $10 per hour, after Uber's 20% and the SRF, isn't a good wage for driving your own car, but is typical for UberX drivers in many places.
I don't see how you could continue to drive for Uber if that ratio of paid/unpaid distance is typical.

BTW, since you posted fares with times and amounts, Uber Ottawa now knows who you are online, if they care.


----------



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I used a currency calculator to translate US$0.575 to CA$0.73. That is the IRS rate for a per mile care expense. I believe that 160km translates to 99 miles. That would give me your expense as (99 * CA$0.73) CA$ 72.27. It seems that you might have lost money for this period. Realize that its late here, and I could have made an error, but my immediate reaction would be that you should compare the total mileage to the paid mileage. If the paid miles % is under 50%, then perhaps you could improve it. Many will say that your per mile(or km) expense are probably lower than the IRS figure, and they may well be. You should investigate your per km expenses including fuel, increased maintenance and depreciation.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks man


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Net earning of $7.75 per hour is horrible. And you're still responsible for all car related expenses. 

Try working busier hours, or in busier locations.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

how about maybe we dont rain on his parade so hard~ he says hes enjoying it...I remember those days (they're not all gone btw, even after 2500 trips, but I use to absolutely love every single ride and get incredibly excited when I got a ping request)
so, OP, you're doing fine. Its early, if you make any money for doing something you enjoy, no matter how little, its good. And the more you do it the more you will find shortcuts (geographically and tactically) that will make it easier/more lucrative~


----------



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Net earning of $7.75 per hour is horrible. And you're still responsible for all car related expenses.
> 
> Try working busier hours, or in busier locations.


Thanks


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Also, not sure if you're in rural area, but only 1/4 of your miles were while you were carrying passengers. I try to keep mine at a max of 1:1, but have gone up to 1:2. I also drive a Prius, so I'm not concerned about fuel costs, but those miles do add up on tires, rotations, oil changes, depreciation, etc. Try staying generally where you drop, or have minimum movement to find your next ride. Not sure if they're doing guaranteed minimums in CA, but you could have driven a lot less, and made more money (as it relates to fuel and other variable costs). I had a hard time just sitting parked when I started, but it definitely saves miles as well as being less work for you.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

As mentioned, work on cutting your total miles down, it will make a huge difference in the long run.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

1 Canadian dollar = 80 cents USA

That's pathetic, the US dollar was always stronger against the Canadian dollar.

Thanks Barry Soetoro !


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> 1 Canadian dollar = 80 cents USA
> 
> That's pathetic, the US dollar was always stronger against the Canadian dollar.
> 
> Thanks Barry Soetoro !


The current rate is about as strong as the US dollar has been against the Canadian in the last five years. Back in 2011 it took $1.05 US to by $1 CA.

(You do realize that the less US$ you need to buy $1 CA the stronger the US$ is?)


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> The current rate is about as strong as the US dollar has been against the Canadian in the last five years. Back in 2011 it took $1.05 US to by $1 CA.
> 
> (You do realize that the less US$ you need to buy $1 CA the stronger the US$


 How do you figure that ? An $8,000 car would cost $10,000 in Canada, so how is the US dollar stronger?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I assume you mean that a car would cost $8,000 US or $10,000 in Canada. So, the car is basically the same price in both places. You would need to compare those numbers to what they were at some other period of time to see if one was weaker or stronger.

Two time frames:
2011 $1 CA = $1.05 US
Now $1 CA = $0.80 US

In 2011, your US$ would not even buy you one CA$. Now, you need less than one US$ to get one CA$. So right now, your US$ buys more Canadian than it did 4 years ago, hence it is stronger.

You can also reverse it and look at it from the Canadian point of view. In 2011, one CA$ would get you $1.05 US, and now it only will buy $.80 US$. So, the Canadian dollar is weaker now than it was in 2011.

I suggest pulling up a CA$/US$ chart to see where things have been.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Moontwitter said:


> Hi all, I am in Canada, today is my first day drive uber, I'm really enjoying driving people around and make some money for life.
> 
> Total drove: 99.41 miles(160 kilometres),
> Driven time with passengers: 22.5 miles(36.22kilometres)
> ...


No good, it actually costs you $.56/mile to run your car.
That is the IRS standard for total expenses (including gas, but not insurance)
The problem is, it "feels" like profit, because many of these expenses are deferred, like depreciation, tires, brakes...etc.
Only the dummies just count their gas$, and say they are making $.
So, you think you made $36 after gas, which is $6/hr (which sucks anyway)
But, in reality, you actually LOST -$10, and netted -$1.80/hr!
But I'm glad you had fun doing it! LOL
Only the desperate ******s are still driving at anything under $2/mile.
These people are mostly unemployed, and are literally pawning and "eating their car".


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Shynrix said:


> how about maybe we dont rain on his parade so hard~ he says hes enjoying it...I remember those days (they're not all gone btw, even after 2500 trips, but I use to absolutely love every single ride and get incredibly excited when I got a ping request)
> so, OP, you're doing fine. Its early, if you make any money for doing something you enjoy, no matter how little, its good. And the more you do it the more you will find shortcuts (geographically and tactically) that will make it easier/more lucrative~


He is LOSING$ dummy, he needs the reality check!
Only the desperate ******s are still driving at anything under $2/mile.
These people are mostly unemployed, and are literally pawning and "eating their car".


----------

